# Failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible nvidia X driver not found.)



## inurneck (Apr 23, 2012)

I haven't had to be here in a while, I hope you are all doing well for yourselves.
The title here explains it all, I installed the nvidia-driver-173 port which is the one for my card as far as the nvidia website states. 

My card is an old nvidia FX5200 I had laying around, the module nvidia is in loader.conf, and when the system boots I can see its being loaded and also pulls in the agp.ko which is fine because I built the port with FreeBSD AGP (*make config*).

I am not sure where to turn next. When I grep for GLX in xorg.0.log I get the error in the title. Thank you for your time, let me know if there is anything further I can tell you to allow you to assist me. Thanks.


----------



## inurneck (Apr 23, 2012)

*what the hell*

I should have waited just a little while longer. Upon viewing this forum I came upon this thread. http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13918 Originally I didnt have a Xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 which I thought was ok because the system auto detected everything and worked so I didn't want to dabble with it. I installed nvidia-xconfig and ran it.. It touched a new xorg.conf, and when I reentered X everything is working. Thanks for reading. Hope this helps someone else. Just install nvidia-xconfig and run it if you do not have an xorg.conf one will be created for you. The auto detect obviously wasnt using the correct driver but nvidia-xconfig is.


----------



## darwimy (Apr 25, 2012)

If your Xorg log file says something else than this for the glx module:


```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
```

you should re-install x11/nvidia-driver. This is because the nvidia driver and xorg-server install the file with the same name! If you update x11-servers/xorg-server after installing the nvidia driver the latter file gets overwritten.


----------

